
Blame me: Mozy scraps unlimited backups | Deep Tech - CNET News - apress
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20030096-264.html
======
will_critchlow
Not cool. This is the reason I went with Mozy. How is this hard to predict?
It's not rocket surgery.

------
apress
Suggestions for other unlimited, Mac-friendly online back ups? Crashplan?
Carbonite?

